

Ello: Can a social network stay ad-free? - slyv
http://op-talk.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/26/can-a-social-network-stay-ad-free/

======
ioulaum
I can only imagine what Facebook's server infrastructure and bandwidth itself
must cost.

